# How to Read the Manufacturing Date of Ram



## mAYHEM (Jul 27, 2007)

Guyz can you help me find the manufacturing date of the ram modules,i used cpu-z but it shows the date in Week XX,Year XX format.How to read it,here's the screen shot.

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/7972/untitledvx4.png


----------



## kalpik (Jul 27, 2007)

That year 44 is wrong.. Like it should be week 1 year 07 for 1st week of 2007..


----------

